# Wisconsin Amateur



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Anything going on?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I bet dogs have picked up some birds


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Anything???
Lots of rain!!!:sad:
Sue


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

qual dogs to combined 3rd-4th

1,3,8,9,10,12,14,16,19

water double then a blind

very short and very cold and windy


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

AMT Land Blind (22/45) finishing tonight

unofficial:1-5,7-13,17,20,22,24,29-31,35-38= 23 dogs 

not sure who didn't get to run it


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

amt call backs to water blind(15) with 8am start (brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!)

2,4,5,9,11,12,13,22,24,30,31,35,36,37,38


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*QUAL Results*-

1st- Ruckus!!!! His first Q - at 24 months!
2nd- Keeper - Yeah Sister!!!! Her first Q - at 24 months!

Jam- Trav ( Still Running The Derby) 


*DERBY-*
1- Jimmy
2- Trav
3- Cash

Jam- Hank


Jim Van Engen Had A Great Weekend!!!!! This Are Jim's Results!!!! I Bet They Were Glad To See Jim Go Home!!!!

Thanks To Jim For A Great Derby And Qualifying Career For These Two Littermates!!!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

YIPPEEEEE Ruckus and Keeper!!

FOM


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

JusticeDog said:


> *QUAL Results*-
> 
> 1st- Ruckus!!!!
> 2nd- Keeper - Yeah Sister!!!!


 
Congrats Susan. You must be a Proud Mamma....


I only hope Ranger and I can have half the success you have had with Ruckus


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

BBnumber1 said:


> Congrats Susan. You must be a Proud Mamma....
> 
> 
> I only hope Ranger and I can have half the success you have had with Ruckus


I am proud of Ruckus and Keeper, and so is Denise Zimmerman, their breeder. I am looking forward to my next Ginna pup (bred to FC Honor this time) that was born April 10!!! 

P.S. I am sure that Ranger will do just as well! It's in the genes! Ginna's mother, Gotta was a great producer, also!!! Go, Ranger!!!!


----------



## woodson (May 3, 2008)

Wow! What a day for Ruckus and Keeper!!! QAA in their first Qual. Jim Van Engen is a gift to the sport. Congrats, Susan!!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news, Susan!!

Andy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

woodson said:


> Wow! What a day for Ruckus and Keeper!!! QAA in their first Qual. Jim Van Engen is a gift to the sport. Congrats, Susan!!!!!


Congrats to Sister Keeper! Great news isn't it Jamie?  And I agree, Jim is a gift to the sport!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Susan, Jim & Ruckus!!! Awesome!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Ruckus didn't miss a beat going from derby to qualifying.*

Continue to ruckus regards,


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

JusticeDog said:


> *QUAL Results*-
> 
> 1st- Ruckus!!!! His first Q - at 24 months!


Congratulations Susan!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Susan


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> *QUAL Results*-
> 
> 1st- Ruckus!!!! His first Q - at 24 months!
> 2nd- Keeper - Yeah Sister!!!! Her first Q - at 24 months!


 
Yehaaa!!!!!!! What a great moment for this litter!!! Hopefully Pick could follow his littermates. 


Angelo


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Susan!

Aaron*


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

congrats to Susan and Jamie on the Q. I know me and Mark sure are proud of Traveler to get 2nd in the derby and a Jam in his 1st Q at 18 mnths(I'm especially proud since he is out of Grady's first litter). There is no doubt in anyones mind that Jim's program is second to none! This Spring he has QAA 4 dogs! I know that his derby record for the last 3 trials 1,2,3,4,RJ;2,3,4;1,2,3. Stronger than Goats Milk!!!!
Chad Baker


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Chad


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> There is no doubt in anyones mind that Jim's program is second to none! This Spring he has QAA 4 dogs! I know that his derby record for the last 3 trials 1,2,3,4,RJ;2,3,4;1,2,3. *Stronger than Goats Milk!!!!*


LOL. Now that's strong, Chad! Congrats on Trav's derby placement and Q jam for this baby dog.... he's quite the dog...  I see father and son running aganst each other in the Open one day...


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats Susan, sounds like you have a good one.


----------



## woodson (May 3, 2008)

Amen, Chad. Congrats on Trav's 2nd in the derby and a jam in the Qual! That is awesome!!!! He's walking right in the steps of Grady!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

hello any results at all???
Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats Susan!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go TEAM RUCKUS!!!! It had to be that cow manure he ate here back in December.


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Full Qualfying Results

9 Ruckus
19 Keeper
3 Sniper (Matuszeski)
10 Genet (Barstow)
RJ Rustler (Castineya)
Jams: Traveler,Swifty(Hays),Teddy(Ebner) and Rosie (Ward)


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Amatuer Call Backs to 4th

4,9,13,22,30,35,36,37

Amatuer Placements

1st 4 Kampo & Tiger
2nd 9 Hunkel w/Chug
3rd Powers w/ Kicker
4th Barstow w/ Teak
RJ castineyra w/Chad
Jams: Kit Johnson with Boo and Spangler w/ Suzie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Yay Teak, Genet, and Bill!


You're leaving the warmer climes on a good note.

Two 4ths with 2 dogs is better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Yay Teak, Genet, and Bill!
> 
> 
> You're leaving the warmer climes on a good note.
> ...


 
Hmmmmm maybe Teak will get that first class ticket after all...  congrats bill!


----------

